# I bet you havent seen this before



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Paul ...

I've seen plenty of big guys riding big horses!

Welcome to the forum.

What is your horse's name and I'm assuming he is a Clydesdale?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Paul! and hurray for the Clydesdale  My husband is on this forum as well (Rick Walker) he rides a Belgian and I ride a 17.2 hand Mustang! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

^^^ Ditto, looking good! I'm also curious if your horse is a Clyde? My husband wants a Clyde, I might have to show him these pictures


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Paul. Your position looks quite good. Have you been riding long?


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures Paul! You and that horse make quite a pair! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome!

yall look realyl good together!


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome photos! Welcome! I'm a lurker so you won't hear much from me! Amazing horse, though!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sneakers! For shame! 

Looking good!


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

You guys look awesome together! Beautiful horse, how tall is he/she, love the feathers!


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. I like this forum more than others.

Anna is 6.5 yrs old. She is 70 days in foal. 18.1 and currently about 1800lbs. She drives, She rides... She is a Champion Halter Mare, Reserve grand and etc. Quit the character. Ive been leasing her about 3 months now. She doesnt push me around but I hear she has given everyone else hell lol - Her owner says Im the only one she can see eye to eye with. He also said since she got bred, she has relaxed lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul! Anna is a very lovely mare, now just so you know, we are all a bunch of picture freaks around here and it will be a requirement that you share lots and lots of pics when she foals!


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Drifting said:


> Sneakers! For shame!
> 
> Looking good!


No!!!! not another sneaker hater lol.. Actually I wear a size 18 and they dont make riding boots in that size and my timberland boot wont fit in the stirrup, but I am ordering some supersized stirups


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Your sneakers look like they have a heel on them .. ?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome Paul. Don't worry about the sneakers, ride in whatever you like - everyone just has their opinions about how it 'should' be done.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You too look like a really great team! Welcome to the forum. 

(psst, I have been known to ride in sneakers too, and I have no good excuse beyond comfort. Don't tell anyone. :lol: )


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome!! I love Anna, she looks like she works very well for you and you both make a great team! As others have said, we are picture people! Now you must post more pictures and tell us more about yourselves!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Pfft, I was just teasing with the sneakers! But I bet it's hard to find boots in your foot size. She's a beautiful mare!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You two are definetely suited.It will be a challenge to get riding clothes for you, but it will give you some insight on the difficulty of easily finding tack for the "bigger" horse also. How lucky to lease a horse of this caliber & so suited to you.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMPLIMENTS.. 
Have a Great DAY EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I love draft horses! I'm a bit jealous...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Cute! Love the photos! 

You know you have to post more now, right? :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting on the photos showing you riding that horse on a loose rein, as you promised.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Speedy remind me never to show you my summer riding photos. :lol: I look WAY worse than he does as far as my attire goes.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Speedy, Im not throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd ride in shorts too if I could, with al of this crazy heat. Unfortunately though my saddle is black and I burn my thighs and calves when I do O_O OUCH. And don't even get me started about when I accidently touch the d-ring or conchos...

OP, welcome to the forum. I assure you though, that I've seen plenty of men just like you, riding big ole mares and geldings just like yours. In fact, one of our lesson takers is a very nice 6'2 western rider who's mount is out 17.3hh TB gelding. They're definitely nothing you want to get in the way of when cantering xD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Shorts and crocs ftw.










I don't have any evidence to share of me riding with a saddle in shorts though...But I certainly do it, most every day because after it reaches 95 I'm willing to do anything to keep cool. o.o


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My DH rides a Clyde!! Says she makes his butt look smaller!!

Nancy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful mare!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

You guys look great. I've certainly seen tall men riding big horses, but you make that Clyde look small! Lol. I also can't hate on the shorts and sneakers, as I have been known to not always wear proper riding clothes. I usually opt for my breeches and boots when I'm in a saddle though, as english saddles are great at giving painful rubs. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Paul....where are ya! Haven't seen any pics for a while.


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

you two look good together, lol you do make that horse look small heheehee


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome! Your horse is beautiful! Don't sweat about the sneakers. I've seen way worse! And loose reins can be over rated. It depends on the horse's level of training and what they prefer. I knew a horse who needed contact all the time to feel secure. You and your Clyde look good!

Don't take too much to heart. If you're happy and comfortable and your mare seems well suited. Just have fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Perfect horse for you.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Firstly, welcome aboard! Very cool to see you have an opportunity to lease what seems to be a very wonderful mare  Too awesome!

As for sneakers, I ride in them. Not often, but if I go to the barn and I decide to ride and all I have is sneakers. I use them. I have been around horses in flip flops, but do my best to limit that because.. Well I like my toes and a horse has a mind of its own. I may have them under my thumb, but one mis-placed bird or something or other would contradict that 

As for the shorts, I have no clue how anyone can do that comfortably, but I perspire more on my legs than most... I think. 

Anyway, enough of my babble. Welcome!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Anna's probably getting pretty big in the middle about now if she was 70 days in foal in August. Is she doing alright? I'm with Allison, I'd love to see some new pics!


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry guys and gals. ... pics are coming now. ...


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You and your horse are the perfect pair, you look magnificent together!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

You two look fabulous together!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HipHopHorseman said:


> Sorry guys and gals. ... pics are coming now. ...


Taps foot impatiently


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/anna-11-months-overdue-201049/?highlight=anna


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Here she is


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

*Taken today*

Todays photo after a quick grooming and lounging back in her Foaling Suite


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

*Not sure if you all saw the thread with his pictures... Born June 6*

"Lil Man"


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

gorgeous Mare Paul and wow you and her look Great together


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

AWE Lil MAN!!!! I am in love!!!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice!!!! Beautiful horse!!! Don't worry about anything when riding, you are awesome!! good luck


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

AWW! Cute baby!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh I love the marking's on his face! He is adorable


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow what a perfect pair. I'd love to see you two riding next to a more 'average' size team just for a size comparison. Keep it up though. You two look great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Paul, you look great! May I ask you what size saddle you ride in? My hubby is a big guy also and am thinking 18" for him.

EDIT to add, I didn't see this thread was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo olddddddddddddddddddddddddddd. So if I do not get a reply I will know why, lol.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

She 17.3 I am 6ft10.. whats your hubbys stats


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Horse, 16.3 he is 6'3" and 270


----------

